# sticky Kilz



## blynch (Oct 1, 2012)

I want to paint the linen cabinet doors in the bathroom. They are wood stained. I cleaned them well, let them dry, they applied latex Kilz. After several days, they are sticky to touch. Should I have sanded first? Now how to get the sticky Kilz off and start over.

Thanks


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Kilz would not be the first choice of many here but what is done is done. It should be drying regardless of what is underneath. Adhesion could be a problem. Kilz might have had to be peeled off after down the road though. 

Did you stir it thoroughly even after you had the store shake it? If you did not, the binders, drying agents and pigment may not have mixed together. If you did? I would take the can back, explain what happened and get your money back.

As for what to do now? You cannot put more over what is failing. Since it is sticky, you are going to have to scrape and not sand it off. Get one of the pull type scrapers and some extra blades and it should go rather fast. I hate them but would wear gloves for this is the gooey gunk will get on you. Make sure you have a drop cloth under all too. 

Once all is scraped off. Clean with some warm water and TSP from the paint store. Fill and sand any dings you made with the scraper (there should be none to just a few if you used a SHARP blade).

Prime again with either a solvent based alkyd product like Zinsser Cover Stain or Benjamin Moore Fresh Start. Or you can use a waterbased primer like Zinsser 123. Proceed with two coats of finish.


----------



## blynch (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks so much!
I'll do what you said.


----------



## kwillen (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello,

Before you proceed with another product, please let me know what product you used.

It sounds like you used KILZ Premium which does stay a little tacky, if this is the case, you are good to go and ready to paint.

However, if it's not Premium, I need to know what product you used to provide better direction.

Thanks!


----------



## blynch (Oct 1, 2012)

*sticky kilz*

I used Kilz 2 Latex.
Thanks


----------



## Bob retired GC (Sep 6, 2021)

I know this is an old chat, but after my experience I want to do all I can to warn people to NOT USE Kilz 3 Premium. It stays a lot tacky and for up to two months on my raw wood cabinets. And, it does not sand well at all, it just rolls up and deposits those rolls all over the work pieces. I would strongly recommend going with oil based. I've always had great experience with oil base primers for how flat they level out and how great they are to sand. I wanted to have a "easy water clean up" with the Kilz, but it has now cost me a whole bunch of hours. Don't use the water based (especially Kilz 3 Premium) for primer.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Bob retired GC said:


> I know this is an old chat, but after my experience I want to do all I can to warn people to NOT USE Kilz 3 Premium. It stays a lot tacky and for up to two months on my raw wood cabinets. And, it does not sand well at all, it just rolls up and deposits those rolls all over the work pieces. I would strongly recommend going with oil based. I've always had great experience with oil base primers for how flat they level out and how great they are to sand. I wanted to have a "easy water clean up" with the Kilz, but it has now cost me a whole bunch of hours. Don't use the water based (especially Kilz 3 Premium) for primer.


Im not big on KILZ 3 either, but my money says there is another issue. It could have been sprayed too thick. It could be humidity. Ive had jobs where I use waterborne primer and it sands great, and the next job, I'll use the same product, and have the issues you're describing, and I never know why... Nothing will sand as good as oil based or even BIN, though. Thats for damn sure. Hell, I've had projects where I sprayed Car primer cause I wanted it to be babys butt smooth.

On raw wood, I'll either use an oil, or BIN, IF Im in an environment where thats feasable. For waterbased, I've had good luck with PPG latex wood undercoater. STIX, and XIM UMA are very good choices too. Advance has a designated primer thats a hybrid, it sands pretty good. I've only used it once though.


----------

